# NYC taxi tender



## ekrem (Oct 29, 2010)

Nissan, Turkish car company Karsan, are the frontrunners for new NYC taxi design


Here is the KARSAN model


----------



## ekrem (Oct 29, 2010)

The NISSAN model

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnNlLR2caNY[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Oct 29, 2010)

The NISSAN model.
Is also available as private commercial car.
The KARSAN model will be unique and limited as NYC taxi.


----------



## blu (Oct 29, 2010)

hmm looks exactly like the van in red faction guerilla, trying to find a picture


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

These are now the final contenders:

- Ford Transit Connect
- Karsan V1
- Nissan NV200

Winner will be announced early 2011

Reuters


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

Mayor Bloomberg Announces Three Top Contenders
(New Yorkers can vote, Mayor explains how)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiehekyJNOg[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Nov 17, 2010)

I think, the Ford Transit Connect will make it. 
It is manufactured also in Turkey by Ford-Otosan joint-venture.





> Ford and the Koc Group each hold a 41% stake in the joint venture with the remaining 18 percent held publicly on the Istanbul Stock Exchange. It employs 7,600 at its manufacturing operations in Kocaeli and Inonu, parts distribution in Kartal and engineering in Gebze.


Ford Otosan celebrates 50 years: Automotive news & analysis

Here is, where it is produced:


----------



## elvis (Nov 17, 2010)

should go back to this...


----------



## ekrem (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MikeK (Feb 2, 2011)

elvis said:


> should go back to this...


Yes!

The old Checkers were the best taxis.  Big, easy to get in and out of and plenty of room inside.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

There's no bulletproof shield between the driver and passenger in any of the new models.  And I dun see how you could reproduce the taxi scene from "Body Double" in one.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 2, 2011)

How about they buy American made cabs.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 2, 2011)

syrenn said:


> How about they buy American made cabs.



Duh!

*Smacks forehead*


----------



## syrenn (Feb 2, 2011)

Madeline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > How about they buy American made cabs.
> ...





See. 

What the hell is NYC thinking. They cry for everyone to come and stimulate their economy, and then do this?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

i bet they go with the Ford


----------



## blu (Feb 2, 2011)

protectionism


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2011)

blu said:


> protectionism


not really
saying "buy American" isnt protectionism


Protectionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## blu (Feb 2, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > protectionism
> ...



its advocating it...


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

blu said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


no, it really isnt


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh wow, I thought the Turkish one looked so-so until I saw that god-awful Ford. Looks like a dinosaur. 

Based on looks alone the Turkish one definitely wins, but 3 seats?? Do they all have only 3 seats??


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Oh wow, I thought the Turkish one looked so-so until I saw that god-awful Ford. Looks like a dinosaur.
> 
> Based on looks alone the Turkish one definitely wins, but 3 seats?? Do they all have only 3 seats??


i see 4 seats
one is right behind the driver

and based on looks i would pick the Turkish one also
but, the ford has a higher roof meaning more head room
and being a ford, more likely to be the one the people choose


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Feb 3, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, I thought the Turkish one looked so-so until I saw that god-awful Ford. Looks like a dinosaur.
> ...



Ohhh you're right! I didn't notice that! Crafty turks... Well then no quarrel with that car. 

As far as picking the Ford by virtue of it being American... in New York City? I'm not so sure about that one... Could be, but I mean, it really is miles ahead in style. I think it's ultimately going to come down to whatever the "experts" decide will be the best deal.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...


ah, after reviewing the bloomberg video, i see it isnt up for a vote to make the final pick, just what "features" they would like to see in it


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> not really
> saying "buy American" isnt protectionism
> 
> 
> Protectionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ford Transit Connect isn't produced in USA.



> Ford offers customers a version of the Transit Connect minivan built with Turkey&#8217;s Koc Holding AS at a seaside plant 100 kilometers (62 miles) from Istanbul.
> The Dearborn, Michigan- based company began exporting the model from Turkey to the U.S. last year, selling the taxi version in 10 U.S. cities.
> (...)
> Ford Otosan, as the Turkish unit is known, will have more than 1,000 research and development engineers by the end of this year (...) &#8220;It will be one of Ford&#8217;s three global R&D centers.&#8221;


Bloomberg - Turkish-Made Auto Boom Has Ford, Karsan Vie for Manhattan Cabs 



> (...) a joint venture between Dearborn, Michigan-based Ford and Koc Holding AS, the country&#8217;s biggest group of industrial companies.
> Each owns 41 percent of the manufacturer.
> It&#8217;s the second-largest producer in Turkey, after the Tofas Turk Otomobil Fabrikasi AS joint venture of Fiat and Koc.


Ford Otosan Says Taxis May Boost U.S. Sales By 50% - Businessweek


The Electric version is shipped without engines to USA, and there a Canadian company installs electric-engines
Ford Otosan Says Taxis May Boost U.S. Sales By 50% - Businessweek


----------



## ekrem (Feb 3, 2011)

Karsan says, that if it's design is chosen, it will partner with either GM or Chrysler 
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20110202/FREE/110209963


----------



## Douger (Feb 3, 2011)

ekrem said:


> I think, the Ford Transit Connect will make it.
> It is manufactured also in Turkey by Ford-Otosan joint-venture.
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEHAW Now the brain deads will see Ford's sales go up and declare another victory for the fallen empire !
They can dig in the dumpster and believe it will all be better soon.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

ekrem said:


> I think, the Ford Transit Connect will make it.
> It is manufactured also in Turkey by Ford-Otosan joint-venture.
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.fordotosan.com.tr/downloads/yatirimciiliskileri/Investor_Presentation_Jan_2011.pdf


----------



## syrenn (Feb 5, 2011)

ekrem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > I think, the Ford Transit Connect will make it.
> ...




ppssttt. Remember that question you were asking what Americans do you you arabs? This is one of them.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

Turkey's Ford Otosan implements remote laser technology
Turkey's Ford Otosan implements remote laser technology - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review



> As this is a first among Ford factories, it also has a know-how value for us, plant manager Haydar Yenigün said. Other Ford factories will benefit from the knowledge in our factory.




http://www.fordotosan.com.tr/downloads/yatirimciiliskileri/Analyst_Meeting_11_Nov_10.pdf


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

Currently the electric motors from Transit Hybrid come from Canadian Company Azure.

Consortium to develop Transit Hybrid in Turkey.
*Partners:*
- Ford Otosan
- Istanbul Technical University
- Turkish Research Council

Results & Analysis of the 1st prototype from Sabanci University.
sabanciuniv.edu


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ppssttt. Remember that question you were asking what Americans do you you arabs? This is one of them.



The Transit Connect is already used as Taxi in cities like Los Angeles, Washington, Boston and Chicago.
New York taxis may boost Ford Otosans US sales - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review

Maybe that might decrease the chances of the Transit, if NYC wants something unique.


----------



## ekrem (Feb 5, 2011)

More pictures
::TÜBITAK::


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...


um, Ekrem is Turkish, not Arab


----------



## syrenn (Feb 5, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...




He understands the statement.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 25, 2011)

*Turkey's Karsan offers to build taxis in Brooklyn*

 Turkish manufacturer Karsan (KARSN.IS) has promised to assemble cars in Brooklyn if it wins New York's "Taxi of Tomorrow" concession, potentially returning auto making to the city *for the first time in a century.*
(...)

In 1900 there were six factories with 500 employees making cars in New York City, mostly electric or steam driven, according to historian Kenneth T. Jackson, editor of "The Encyclopedia of New York City."

"By 1916, the internal combustion engine had won the battle, and so far as I know New York manufacture had ended," Jackson said.

Brooklyn Borough President Marty Markowitz has become an enthusiastic advocate for the Karsan bid, though the decision rests with the commission.

"Here would be something novel: a foreign manufacturer, Turkish, actually manufacturing right here, putting Brooklynites and New Yorkers to work," Markowitz said. "That would say something that the rest of the world might want to (notice) very carefully."

Wachtel said the plant would be able to build 10,000 units a year, compared with the 3,000 per year needed for New York City taxis.

The excess would be sold as taxis in other cities and for the U.S. retail market, which requires 16,000 wheelchair-accessible cars a year, Wachtel said. 

Turkey's Karsan offers to build taxis in Brooklyn | Reuters


----------

